# Children's French Pop-Over Smock/Dress



## vjgramma

Here is the pattern that many of you requested.
Childrens French Pop-Over Smock or Dress
&#65532;

Small 1-3 Med. 4-6x Large. 7-10 
Sport yarn, baby sport 
( I used Patons Grace, 100 % mercerized cotton, color is Lotus)
Hook size 8 or H 
Directions are for small. med. & large are ( )

Starting with yoke
Chain 60 loosely (76-92) Chain should measure 18-20-22 inches to fit over childs head.
Join to 1st. chain with a slip stitch being careful not to twist chain. Work to be done in rounds. Do not turn.

Yoke
Round 1
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 6(8-10) chain, 3dc in next chain. (Increase made) * 1dc in each of the next 14 (18-22) chain. 3dc in next chain. (Inc. made) Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 7(9-11) chain. Join with a slip stitch to the top of the 1st ch 2.

Round 2
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 7(9-11) stitches, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 16(20-24) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 3
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 18(22-26) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 4
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 20(24-28) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 5
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 22(26-30) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 11(13-15) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.

Round 6 (underarm)
Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 12(14-16) sts. Ch 8(10-12). Skip 24(28-32) sts. 1dc in each of the next 26(30-34)sts. Chain 8(10-12), skip 24(28-32)sts. 1dc in each of the next 13(15-17)sts. Join with ss to top of ch2.

Round 7
*Chain 3, skip next st. Sc in next stitch. Repeat from * around working across underarm chain in the same manner as you come to them. End with a slip stitch in base of ch3. Be sure there is an even number of spaces.

Body
Round 1
Slip stitch into 1st. of ch3 spaces. Ch4(counts as 1st. triple crochet(trc)* In next ch3 space make 2trc, ch2, 2trc (shell made), trc in next space. Repeat from * around ending with a shell in last space. Slip stitch in top of ch4.

Round 2
Chain 4. * In chain space of next shell made, (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made over shell of previous row) Trc in trc that is between shells of previous row. Repeat from * ending with shell in last space. Sl stitch to top of ch4.

Round 3
Repeat round 2 for 8(10-12)times or desired length.

Last round: Do not chain. Turn to wrong side. *Make 8dc in ch2 space of shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * around ending with a slip stitch in beginning of round. Break off.

Shoulder ruffle:
Working from right side of work, attach yarn to 2nd stitch after underarm chain (going across shoulder). *Chain 3, skip next stitch, sc in next stitch. Repeat from * over shoulder to other end of underarm chain. This time you should have an uneven number of ch3 spaces. Turn. Slip stitch into first ch3 space. Chain 4(to count as 1st trc) *In next ch3 space, make (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made). 2trc, ch2, 2trc in next space. Repeat from * across with 1trc in last space. Turn.
*Work 8dc in ch space of next shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * across ending with a sc in last trc. End.
Work second shoulder in same manner.

Flower
Chain 4, join with slip stitch to form ring. Chain 2, (working in center of ring)3dc,*1sc, ch1, 3dc* 
Repeat between * for 5 petals. End with 1sc, ss in center to join. Pull tight. Cut yarn and pull end through last stitch leaving enough yarn to sew flower to smock.

Headband
I honestly dont remember exactly how I made this. I didnt write it down. I know I made a chain to fit over the head and worked shells along one side of the chain, turned and worked corresponding shells on the bottom side of the chain, joined, and sewed on a flower. 

Have fun and good luck!!!!!


----------



## CoralDawn

SWEET dress....Thank you so much for the pattern !


----------



## Rainebo

Thank you so much!!! So nice of you to share!


----------



## snowflake526

how much yarn would you need for this beautiful dress


----------



## Sissy62

Thank you for the pattern and also for providing a picture. I love it. My late mother-in-law made these type of dresses for my girls when they were little but I did not have a pattern. Now that I have grandchildren, I'll have to get busy crocheting a few of these dresses.


----------



## DonnieK

Thank you ever so much. I have been watching for it, and now it is safetly stored on my computer. So kind of you to share.


----------



## vjgramma

I used 2 of Patons 1.75 oz. for the dress.


----------



## lindypops

Thanks for posting your beautiful pattern - now I really need to learn to crochet!!!


----------



## Revathi akshay

Hi , thanks for this beautiful pattern. I wanted to make a frock for my niece , I loved it ....I am going to make this for her. Thanks......


----------



## kipper

vjgramma,
Thanks so much for sharing! I just finished a baby afghan and have enough yarn left over [i hope!] to work up the cute dress. I know it took a lot of your time to type it up for us -- just want you to know how thankful i am you did.


----------



## aknitter

This is so cute! Thank you for sharing your pattern. I will make one. 

Anita


----------



## celticmiss

Your efforts are much appreciated. Thank you so very much.


----------



## cindylucifer

This dress is beautiful. I am going to start one for my GD tonight in red.


----------



## bellestarr12

Just what I didn't realize I was looking for but as soon as I saw it, I knew I wanted it! Thank you!


----------



## MotherHensRoost

Oh my goodness, that dress is gorgeous. Makes me wish I knew how to crochet. Does it come in a knit pattern anywhere that you know of? Thanks


----------



## trisha 54

Oh it is so beautiful. Thank you for taking the time to write it out for the rest of us. We will be sure to post pictures as each of us reproduce this beautiful item


----------



## vjgramma

Not that I know of. Sorry.


----------



## grammasandi

Please -how much yarn needed--Thank you for the pattern


vjgramma said:


> Here is the pattern that many of you requested.
> Childrens French Pop-Over Smock or Dress
> ￼
> 
> Small 1-3 Med. 4-6x Large. 7-10
> Sport yarn, baby sport
> ( I used Patons Grace, 100 % mercerized cotton, color is Lotus)
> Hook size 8 or H
> Directions are for small. med. & large are ( )
> 
> Starting with yoke
> Chain 60 loosely (76-92) Chain should measure 18-20-22 inches to fit over childs head.
> Join to 1st. chain with a slip stitch being careful not to twist chain. Work to be done in rounds. Do not turn.
> 
> Yoke
> Round 1
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 6(8-10) chain, 3dc in next chain. (Increase made) * 1dc in each of the next 14 (18-22) chain. 3dc in next chain. (Inc. made) Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 7(9-11) chain. Join with a slip stitch to the top of the 1st ch 2.
> 
> Round 2
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 7(9-11) stitches, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 16(20-24) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 3
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 8(10-12) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 18(22-26) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 4
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 9(11-13) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 20(24-28) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 5
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 10(12-14) sts, 3dc in next stitch.* 1dc in each of the next 22(26-30) sts. 3dc in next st. Repeat from * twice. 1dc in each of the next 11(13-15) sts. Join with a slip stitch to the top of chain 2.
> 
> Round 6 (underarm)
> Chain 2. Dc in each of the next 12(14-16) sts. Ch 8(10-12). Skip 24(28-32) sts. 1dc in each of the next 26(30-34)sts. Chain 8(10-12), skip 24(28-32)sts. 1dc in each of the next 13(15-17)sts. Join with ss to top of ch2.
> 
> Round 7
> *Chain 3, skip next st. Sc in next stitch. Repeat from * around working across underarm chain in the same manner as you come to them. End with a slip stitch in base of ch3. Be sure there is an even number of spaces.
> 
> Body
> Round 1
> Slip stitch into 1st. of ch3 spaces. Ch4(counts as 1st. triple crochet(trc)* In next ch3 space make 2trc, ch2, 2trc (shell made), trc in next space. Repeat from * around ending with a shell in last space. Slip stitch in top of ch4.
> 
> Round 2
> Chain 4. * In chain space of next shell made, (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made over shell of previous row) Trc in trc that is between shells of previous row. Repeat from * ending with shell in last space. Sl stitch to top of ch4.
> 
> Round 3
> Repeat round 2 for 8(10-12)times or desired length.
> 
> Last round: Do not chain. Turn to wrong side. *Make 8dc in ch2 space of shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * around ending with a slip stitch in beginning of round. Break off.
> 
> Shoulder ruffle:
> Working from right side of work, attach yarn to 2nd stitch after underarm chain (going across shoulder). *Chain 3, skip next stitch, sc in next stitch. Repeat from * over shoulder to other end of underarm chain. This time you should have an uneven number of ch3 spaces. Turn. Slip stitch into first ch3 space. Chain 4(to count as 1st trc) *In next ch3 space, make (2trc, ch2, 2trc) (shell made). 2trc, ch2, 2trc in next space. Repeat from * across with 1trc in last space. Turn.
> *Work 8dc in ch space of next shell, sc in next trc. Repeat from * across ending with a sc in last trc. End.
> Work second shoulder in same manner.
> 
> Flower
> Chain 4, join with slip stitch to form ring. Chain 2, (working in center of ring)3dc,*1sc, ch1, 3dc*
> Repeat between * for 5 petals. End with 1sc, ss in center to join. Pull tight. Cut yarn and pull end through last stitch leaving enough yarn to sew flower to smock.
> 
> Headband
> I honestly dont remember exactly how I made this. I didnt write it down. I know I made a chain to fit over the head and worked shells along one side of the chain, turned and worked corresponding shells on the bottom side of the chain, joined, and sewed on a flower.
> 
> Have fun and good luck!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## stillhannah1

Thanks for posting pattern I also have been watching for it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## lilangel

That dress is just adorable.


----------



## Tabby.Howe

Oh, my goodness!!! I know a dress that my niece is going to have in her drawers!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks for posting, I love the color.


----------



## San

Beautiful work! T


----------



## San

Beautiful work! Thanks.


----------



## mommyoftwo

Thank you so much for taking the time to post this wonderful dress! I am somglad to see it can be made in larger sizes my daughter is going to love this I am a slightly new to crocheting but have some real determination to figure this one out nit is really to adorable not to especially since my daughter only wears dresses and as she get older proper dresses are so much harder to find I will post a pic when I am able to finish it if all goes well I may just have to make it in a few different colors for her she just loves crocheted dresses!


----------



## lalitha

Thank you so much for the pattern.I have been wanting to make a dress


----------



## nibreathnach

Thank you so much for this pattern. I remember making it for my first niece who is now 40 y.o.! I tried to find it to make for my first nephew's new little girl and, thanks to you, I will!


----------



## trisha 54

It is beautiful, thank you for the pattern


----------



## Galadriel

This is gorgeous if anybody wants this as a pdf Ive attached it here


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sure wish I were better at crochet. Such a darling set.


----------



## Holmes.bri

So mine came out a bit different. I'm just a beginner and I know I made some mistakes, and monogrammed an H for my niece, but I'm still pleased with the result. Thanks so much for the pattern! It was a hit!


----------



## bobbiknoll

Love this pattern... works up so quickly... started it a couple nights ago and just finished this morning, will post pic when done tucking in ends... thank u so much for sharing.


----------



## bobbiknoll

Thanks so much for the pattern!!!


----------



## Valanteen

Thank you.


----------



## maryladominicana

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## maryladominicana

Thank you Vigramma. I have book marked it to make for my granddaughter.


----------



## mlebeau

This is gorgeous. I will be making this for my new granddaughter. Can't wait to start. Thank you.


----------



## mlebeau

Very pretty!


----------



## shakil

Thank you very much for the easy and very beautiful pattern.


----------



## diobsession

Thank you so much for the beautiful pattern.


----------



## Meesh

Galadriel said:


> This is gorgeous if anybody wants this as a pdf Ive attached it here


Thank you so much for the PDF 
:thumbup:


----------



## cdavis

Such a cute dress - how much yarn do we need


----------



## yooperdooper

TY for the pattern. I can't wait to start in it.


----------



## mlebeau

Love it.


----------

